# Removing Green Stain from White Fur



## mojobojo (Jul 2, 2012)

This is not suit related, but it is faux fur related and I figured anyone here would know how to manage faux fur better than anyone. Long story short I bought these sheets online, kickass Jack Skellington sheets, that are part green. Unfortunately anything that touches the sheets absorbs green, literally. I have a plushie that sat on my bed for a number of years and unfortunately has absorbed green on the white parts, along with all of my socks. Normal soap and water washing has not done anything, and it has not been heat set by a dryer or anything. How would I remove the stains and restore it to white, or even close? I would prefer to avoid using bleach or related because there is black and brown fur on a large majority of it.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 15, 2012)

Use OxyClean. It is one of the best (and most reasonably priced) stain removers on the market.
It can get anything out of anything (I've used it on all sorts of messes that normal washing can't do anything about, including blood, wine, grass/dirt stains, even Expo marker stains)
I also find detergent with color safe bleach works wonders when you need to restore original colors to their former luster.


----------



## mojobojo (Jul 19, 2012)

I am definitely going to head to the store and get me some. Will let you know if it works, thanks.


----------



## mojobojo (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to reply, the OxyClean generally worked, but it still is a greenish tint. I probably should have let it soak for longer.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 15, 2012)

Get rid of those sheets!  Have you checked your own skin? If the color comes off that easy, you may be green and not even know it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

Isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) might work.


----------



## mojobojo (Aug 22, 2012)

Caedman said:


> Get rid of those sheets! Have you checked your own skin? If the color comes off that easy, you may be green and not even know it!


I am thinking I will just replace the insides because its just the part I sleep on that is the problem. And yeah I think it does come off on my skin.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) might work.


I tried before and it didn't seem to help, maybe it was not strong enough.


----------

